# Victor Sinclair Primeros Toro Cigar Review - Shipped wet



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

OK, 1rst off these sampler packs came to me WAY over humidified. I don't know if they will ever be any good. So-so looking wrapper and pretty decen...

Read the full review here: Victor Sinclair Primeros Toro Cigar Review - Shipped wet


----------

